# ADA Stand 60P



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

Just finishing up my ADA style DIY stand and need to cut the pieces for the door and the piece above the door, however here is the problem:

The height of the stand is 84cm, what would the porportions be for the door and the piece above the door.

Should the piece be 1/5 the height of the door, 1/4 the height of the door or something else.

Any one with an ADA 60 Cm stand that can give me the height of the door and the height of the piece so I can figure out the ratio and do mine similiar?


----------

